# The Flash vs Enrico Pucci



## swandiveLmeistr (Jan 2, 2014)

Namely, would the Flash be able to keep up with Pucci?

Maybe speed steal?

Or is Flash fucked?


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2014)

He's... the Flash. I'm sure he's been up against worse bullshit. Though, what version of the Flash is this?


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Jan 2, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> He's... the Flash. I'm sure he's been up against worse bullshit. Though, what version of the Flash is this?



Whichever one's the fastest. 

I'm asking if he's fast enough to stop Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Jan 2, 2014)

I would say this is an endless battle with speee steal. since stealing infinite speed is like... idk infinite? 

If i'm wrong Flash still has time travel and punches that're stronger than a star or something. Also intangibility.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2014)

Flash will tag him first. The guy can react in the timeframe of attoseconds.



> An attosecond is an SI unit of time equal to 10−18 of a second. (one quintillionth of a second).[1] For context, an attosecond is to a second what a second is to about 31.71 billion years, or more than twice the age of the universe.[2][3]




Also Flash has already ran to the end of time twice to out ran death.


Has fought and beaten an enemy with his own personal timeline ( Professor Zoom)


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2014)

Should have been the Flash vs Notorious BIG


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2014)

^ Except Flash can still time travel to end of time.


----------



## Monna (Jan 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> ^ Except Flash can still time travel to end of time.


I was joking. It's not like BIG could put him down.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 2, 2014)

Well I know one Nortorious B.I.G that can hit him with some made rhymes .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 3, 2014)

Pucci is blitzed before he can formulate a thought ?


----------



## AgentAAA (Jan 3, 2014)

For some reason I thought OP said Rob Lucci. Thank god it was an actual good thread instead.

Going tentatively with the Flash on this one, too.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 3, 2014)

^ flutter just put the best answer.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 3, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Pucci is blitzed before he can formulate a thought ?



yup, pretty much.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 3, 2014)

The Flash wins even more rape if it's Wally . Wally/Barry can react under a attosecond, 1 attosecond = 0,000000000000000001 second(Or 10^ -18) Enrico Pucci is fucked up if a IMP conects .


----------



## swandiveLmeistr (Jan 3, 2014)

My question was more along the lines of Flash vs Stairway to Heaven.

Obvi he'd blitz Pucci but what if Pucci was allowed to pull off Stairway to Heaven first?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2014)

Flash already ran to the end of time out running an aspect of death.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 3, 2014)

I think the question he is asking is if Flash can still move if time has been stopped or something like that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes he can because he has enemies like the Turtle ( whose powers are to slow down everything ,including  time, around him) and Professor Zoom ( who can also slow down a Flash via time Manipulation). In case of both the Speed force allows him to still move at the speeds he do.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 3, 2014)

Which Flash? There's like 4 of them not counting Zoom.

Can't Wally temporarily become Omnipresent or some shit like that? (According to the OBD ofcourse take it with a grain of salt )


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well The fastest version which is KMC Flash is said to exist on every plane of existence and has a pseudo omnipresence in one City.... Something like that.


----------

